# Verkaufe XMG U700



## a12345678901112 (22. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich will mein XMG U700 verkaufen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/110888987040?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

sie können gerne Preisvorschläge schicken.


----------

